# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  بلدى...

## فخراوى

:f: 


 بلدى  بلمــــح جمــــــــالك

 فخدود ورداية حمــــــــرة

 فعيون سودة وكحيـــــــلة

 وفصوت عصفورة شادية


 عمرك ما هتحنـــى راسك

 مهما تشوفى الأسيـــــــة

 هتعيشى الدهر حـــــــــرة

 أم الدنيا الصبيــــــــــــــة


 عاليــــــــة يا مصر دايمًا

 الحب الخيــــــــر رسالتك

 ضمة اخواتـــــك فحضنك

 والحق هو غايــــــــــــتك


 بلدى هو ف حلاوتــــــــك

 ممكن فى حسن زيــــــــك

 أبدًا دا انت يا غاليـــــــــة

 الدنيا ت توه فى وصـــفك

 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 


 نيلك سكر و دايــــــــــــب

 ليلك قمره مضــــــــــــوى

 والشمس فوق جبيــــــنك

 والرمل تبــــــــــــر وردى


 مصر انت كل عمـــــــــرى

 وحروف اسمك دى همسى

 يا حبيبتى حبى ليـــــــــكى

 باقى ف نبضى فى دمـــــى


 قلبك طول عمره دافـــــــى

 أبيض زى الحليـــــــــــــب

 وافى من نبع صــــــــــافى

 بيصون عهد الغريـــــــــب


 أرضك أرض الكنــــــــــانة

 ربك حرسك وصايـــــــــنك

 مهما يجوكى الأعــــــــادى

 نصرك و معلـــــــــى رايتك 

 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 


 يا أغصان الزتـــــــــــــــون

 يا أبراج الحمـــــــــــــــــــام

 عمرانة بحب إيـــــــــــــــــد

 ممدودة بالســــــــــــــــــلام


 يا ما الأحزان عليـــــــــــكى

 جارت ولا اشتكيـــــــــــــتى

 وف بحرك السفـــــــــــــينة

 عدت ريــــــــــــــــــح الآلام


 أنا عشقك من كنــــــــــــالك

 لشمالك و ل جنـــــــــــــوبك

 أنا جندى تهون حيـــــــــاته

 فدى ذرة من ترابــــــــــــــك


 يا كتــــــــــــاب الفخر كاتبه

 والعز تاج يزيـــــــــــــــــــنه

 أهرامك شاهدة تحــــــــــــكى

 عن مجدك عن نضــــــــــالك

حليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم :f: 
 :f2: 

KHETM44--2010.gif

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نعم
عبرت كلماتك عن حب مصر
شكرا لك أخى فخراوى
 :f2:

----------


## فخراوى

شكرًا لك أخى الحبيب على تواصلك الجميل
أسعدتنى بمرورك الكريم
حليم ::h::

----------


## اليمامة

حلوة اوى غنوتك يا فخراوى...بريئة وطيبة زى مصر بالضبط..شمس وقمر ورمل ونيل واغصان زيتون...استمتعت بسلاسة حسك ...دمت بخير

----------


## فخراوى

> حلوة اوى غنوتك يا فخراوى...بريئة وطيبة زى مصر بالضبط..شمس وقمر ورمل ونيل واغصان زيتون...استمتعت بسلاسة حسك ...دمت بخير


الله على وصفك الرائع المعبر يايمامة بجد شىء كثير جداً...أشكرك على هذه القلادة التى زينتى بها كلماتى
تحياتى ........ حليــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## فراشة

أخى حليم

قدرت تنقل لنا إحساسك بحب مصر

بأرق الكلمات وأكثرها تعبيرا عن مشاعرك

مصر اللى مهما تعبنا فيها أو زعلنا منها

عمرها مابتهون علينا 

ومهما حصل هانفضل نحبها

شكرا حليم 

أسعد دايما بالتواجد فى صفحاتك

تحياااااااااتى

ـــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## فخراوى

> أخى حليم
> 
> قدرت تنقل لنا إحساسك بحب مصر
> 
> بأرق الكلمات وأكثرها تعبيرا عن مشاعرك
> 
> مصر اللى مهما تعبنا فيها أو زعلنا منها
> 
> عمرها مابتهون علينا 
> ...


شكراً لك أ.فراشة الأخت و الصديقة الرقيقة
كلماتك معبرة جداً فى منتهى العذوبة غمرتينى بها بلطفك كعادتك دوماً
تحياتى لشخصك الجميل..........حليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## فخراوى

مصر...بحبك ع الدوام

ولا ينتهيش فيك الكلام

عاشق ودايب فى الغرام

لو حتى عازل ليه لام
 :Bye:

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

مصر...بحبك ع الدوام
ولا ينتهيش فيك الكلام
عاشق ودايب فى الغرام
لو حتى عـازل ليه لام
****
ومصـر ليك فاتحة دراعاتها
ابن غـالى رافـع رايتهـا
حافـظ جميلها صاين هامتها
بتبـاهى بيك كل جـيرتها
أملهـا فيك ترجـع هيبتها 
ومهما خرب غيرك عمارها 
انت وشبيهك فيكم أملهـا 

احساسك ببلدك عالى جدا فخراوى دمت بخير وزاد الله لمصر من أمثالك

----------


## فخراوى

> مصر...بحبك ع الدوام
> ولا ينتهيش فيك الكلام
> عاشق ودايب فى الغرام
> لو حتى عـازل ليه لام
> ****
> ومصـر ليك فاتحة دراعاتها
> ابن غـالى رافـع رايتهـا
> حافـظ جميلها صاين هامتها
> بتبـاهى بيك كل جـيرتها
> ...


أختى الشاعرة المبدعة...جميلة

مداخلتك غاية فى الروعة

زينتى بها كلماتى البسيطة 

وأشكرك على تقديرك و أرجو أن أكون كما ذكرتى و أن أكون عند حسن التوقع دوماًُ

----------


## فخراوى

بلدى...مش قلت لك هتعدى

 الأزمة وبكرى ترسى

 فوق شطك السفينة

وهنضحك لما نبكى

حليم...

----------


## فخراوى

*يامصر قومى غنى*

*يا حلوة رغم حزنى*

*هتعيشى جوه منى*

*هيدندن بيك لحنى*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
* حورس أبناء مصر*

* عصام علم الدين*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب


لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## فخراوى

*شكراً لأصدقائى الأعزاء تشجيعهم الطيب*

----------


## فخراوى

*snpa12.jpg*
*مصر فوق الجميع*

* هشام الجخ _ التأشيرة*

----------


## فخراوى

*و انزاح ليل الألم و رجع وشك يامصر*
* بالفرحة يطل تانى و يغنى للقمر*

----------


## فخراوى

*على فين يا مصر بسى مركبتك راح ترسّى*
*دا البحر موجه عالى و الغش بان قبالى*
*و الكل نفسه يكبر و يصير قبطان بيؤمر*
*و السوس عمال بينخر والحال أصبح يحير*

----------

